# Merry Christmas to All 2015



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*As time is getting close to the big day of Christmas, I will be preparing our family meal this year. So I will be taking some time off until close to the new year to celebrate with family and friends. So to all of you at Haunt Forum, I wish you all.......

A Very Merry Christmas! May all of your wishes come true!

*_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you and all my other HF peeps!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all! Be healthy and safe!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

And to all a.................


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Goblin you just can't help yourself can you!!!!

Not long now. We have a serious fire threat about 3/4 hour from us that we will need to keep an eye on for Christmas day. But I am certainly looking forward to having some time off since I don't go back to work until 11th January. I have definitely earned it this year!

Hope everyone has an awesome Christmas and Santa is kind to you!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Merry Chistmas and Happy New Year to all our frightful friends!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas. Drive safely, and watch out for reindeer!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A safe and Blessed Christmas to all


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Best wishes to everyone on the forum, from the county of West Yorkshire.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas to Hauntforum members and their families.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of my peeps! Yay! After this....HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Merry Christmas to one and all, and may you each have a blessed New Year!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Although I already posted a Christmas greeting, I wanted to take a moment to thank everyone for a another wonderful year of friendship and fun and I can't wait to see all the oddities, creatures, and craziness that lie ahead in 2016.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Merry Christmas 🎄 everyone!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing says Christmas like spelling it out in hundreds of bodies of remurdered zombies!








Happy Christmas apocalypses! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope your stockings are filled with wonderful things.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas and hope everyone got at least one little spooky thing in their stocking:jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Hope your stockings are filled with wonderful things.


hahahaha love it!



RoxyBlue said:


> Merry Christmas and hope everyone got at least one little spooky thing in their stocking:jol:


Well I didn't get anything spooky this year but I did get a workbench and a dremmel so I guess that counts towards making something spooky. I was pretty spoiled this year really with quite a few other goodies too.

But what we are most grateful for is having had a wonderful day with family and friends because 3/4 hour away there have been massive fires on Christmas Day with over 50 homes lost and people having to evacuate around lunch time from a wide area along the coast. It is the most popular holiday destination in our state and of course the busiest time of year so I am hoping that everyone got out safely and there have been no loss of lives.

http://emergency.vic.gov.au/respond/


----------

